# Is It Safe For My Rats To Eat Wood?



## ROM (Apr 12, 2009)

I put a stick in my rats' cage because I thought it would be good to gnaw on for their teeth. As soon as I put it in, Ruben went nuts over it and began eating it. I guess when I heard about doing this, I thought they would just chew it and spit it out - but he's eating it. It's probably either a Sugar Maple or Willow branch. Are they supposed to eat wood and is it okay? Thanks!


----------



## pentacle565 (May 7, 2009)

I know fruit woods like apple wood are ok, maple is too. Not sure about willow.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Willow bark contains anti inflammatory agents like aspirin.
Avoid any wood from fir, cedar and other conifers. mine have been fine with madrone, fruit trees, maple.


----------



## ROM (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks. They're just so cute with it. I put it in their cage last night and this morning I see they've managed to get it 'upstairs'. I would have liked to see that, it's a really big stick.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

yes, I know. they never work as long as I am in the room. But the next day I can see the results. Need to set up a camera to spy on them


----------

